
Poll: Coronavirus Travel Policies - ckluis
Have your companies created any policies around travel re: the coronavirus?<p>Specifically:<p>full ban<p>partial ban (what&#x27;s acceptable?)<p>no ban
======
markus_zhang
full ban of business travels unless absolutely necessary.

